# In Loving Memory *Pictures and description*



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

This post is in honor of my fallen babies I miss them so much.

Kodak as a baby:









Kodak as an adult:









Kodak was the first one to leave me and his family. My himalayan boy, and the only boy of two. Kodak developed a very large bumble on one of his feet and had to be separated for it. Having been alone his actions were more closely watched. One night he was acting extremely lethargic and I knew something was wrong. We couldn't do anything till morning so we decided to wait and see what would happen. By morning he was barely breathing. It was so hard to go to school with my mind still being at home thinking about my Kodak. He lived to take him to his vet appointment where I made the decision to have him put down. He wouldn't even walk, eat, and could barely breathe. His life had no more vigor. He was put down and cremated. He had developed a lump in his lower abdomen which the vet said was most likely a cancerous tumor and not a blockage, by how quickly it came on. I miss his so much and so does his best buddy and brother Patches. 

April 23rd, 2004-December 15th, 2006



Tinkerbell as a baby:









Tinkerbell as an adult:

















Tinkerbell was my favorite rat. Its not that I disliked everyone else, her dumbo ears simply made me melt. She was my one and only dumbo and I will miss her so much. Her paralysis got the best of her. One night she had having laborous breathing with her mouth wide open. It was so hard to see her like that but I knew it was her time, I could see it in her eyes, her life was no longer worth living. She made it through the night but we decided to have her put down the next morning. It was so hard to sit at home and cry all day. I got her cremated just as her brother Kodak. She was such a precious sweetheart and the rat I have the most pictures of, which are soo hard to look at. Ever since her unexpected birth she has been my favorite and she always will be. Because of her I will always have a soft spot in my heart not only for the dumbo's looks but also their tempermant. Her legacy will live on within me forever. Her death was a devastating blow not only to me but my entire family.

April 23rd, 2004-April 11th, 2007

 

I hope my fallen babies are having the best of time possible in ratty heaven. I miss them so much. <333


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm sorry for your loss. its clear that they were well loved and knew it. they were lukcy to have such a loving home. they lived good long lives for rats. Tinkerbell was almost 3 which is impressive. i wish there were better words that i could offer to help ease the pain in their passing but all i can do i offer my sincere and heartfelt condolances. its never easy to say goodbye to them


----------



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank you. Its so hard. But having their family to console me makes things easier. I have eight more babies and the mom left which will be three on Monday the 23rd, and the mom has been three for a few weeks. I'm very proud of my babies. Thank you for you condolences. I appreciate it.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

What sweet and adorable Rainbow Bridge babies. <3 How lucky they were for you to be their mom (and likewise, I bet!).

Kodak couldn't be more adorable. I love Himi's (don't have one myself, but eventually, I'd like to).

Tinkerbell is adorable, too, I love dumbo's!

Thank you for sharing, I'm sorry for your losses. I bet they're playing together at the bridge, waiting for you.


----------



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank you, I appreciate people who actually care. I'm tired of telling people of my loss and them making some dumb joke because they don't understand my attachment to my rats.

Thank you again.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

sorry 4 ur losses they were so sweet xx


----------

